# My little steady prototype - PIC HEAVY



## Justturnin (Apr 16, 2012)

A little bit about I ask what type of wheels I should use for my steady.  Well I ran to lowes and found some shower door rollers that worked.

Here they are.



I don't know CAD or anything like that so a lot of my "design" is a quick sketch and then some measurements on the piece I will be cutting.  I did this on 1/2" MDF.  Here is a pic of the Top and the base.



All the pieces cut out...


I used a 4" Holesaw to cut the center and a 1/4" straight router bit and my ryobi palm router to cut the slot (they were freehand and are straight enough for the prototype....:redface


I used some 1/2"x1/8"x6" (could have used 4.5") angle iron for the arm.  I would have used tubing but I need to be able to tap them or weld a nut on it.  No welding rig so I went w/ Angle Iron.  Not pictured, sorry, I drilled a 11/64 hole at the tip to hold the roller that used 8x32 screws and then I drilled and tapped 3 holes at the 2", 3" & 4" marks.  I have a shop smith so I set it up to drill horizontally and made a quick jig w/ scraps to support the drilling.



I glued, nailed and screwed it together.  Not shown, I borrowed my knob and bracket off of my Jamison Hollowing Rig to hold it down.  I forgot to buy the iron to make one so it will do until I find myself in lowes again.  You can see why I drilled 3 holes.  I keep my tightening knob (1.5" piece of 1/4"x20 all-thread and a knob and some med CA) in the center and can move the other 1/4x20 bolt to the top or bottom depending on whether I need it for a smaller or larger piece.  The 2nd bolt just keeps it from wondering.




I am thinking about making the final out of some sort of plastic be it PVC or UHMW.  If you have an opinion on that please let me know.

My materials cost about $30 (already had the MDF).  Much was unnecessary but I opened them before I realized this so I now own them.


----------



## glycerine (Apr 16, 2012)

I used some square steel tubing and had a friend weld it together for me. Did this a long time ago and still need to finish it! But here's my basic frame. I've been contemplating what to use for the rollers and I think yours look perfect, I'll probably copy you on that part!!


----------



## tim self (Apr 16, 2012)

I think it's great. A little ingenuity(?) goes a long way.  I've long considered making one but never got around to it.


----------



## Powerstroke 7.3 (Apr 16, 2012)

I like the design - need to make one also and was wondering which wheels to use.


----------



## PenPal (Apr 16, 2012)

Morning here,

I have a quick thought here the better wheels may be skateboard or similar, I imagine the ones made for doors would not be intended for extended or fast speeds, certainly smaller ball bearings. Also the smaller the wheel the greater possibility of marking the material.

Have success suggest doing a Google into metal lathe users forums where countless thousands have been made over long periods of time.

Wish you success.

Kind regards Peter.


----------



## jd99 (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey Chris:

Looks good, but I agree on the wheels might not being able to handle the speed, also a steady rest usally only has three supports or wheels. Or at least thats what is used in metal turning.


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 17, 2012)

pwhay said:


> Morning here,
> 
> I have a quick thought here the better wheels may be skateboard or similar, I imagine the ones made for doors would not be intended for extended or fast speeds, certainly smaller ball bearings. Also the smaller the wheel the greater possibility of marking the material.
> 
> ...



Hey Peter,
Thanks for your input.  I actually will be making one using some Rollerblade wheels.  My problem w/ this is that I am using it on a small and short spindle.  This will really only be used to clean up the end when I part the piece off.  I am using a 1/4" Pin Chuck in my Collet but I have a very short hole so once I part it off it gets a little wobbly and really goes crazy when I start sanding and such.  This steady will only see speeds at about 600rpm.




jd99 said:


> Hey Chris:
> 
> Looks good, but I agree on the wheels might not being able to handle the speed, also a steady rest usally only has three supports or wheels. Or at least thats what is used in metal turning.



Hey Danny,
I originally planned on only 3 wheels but the pack came w/ four so my logic was to use all four.  I have not used the steady yet to see if this will actually be an issue or not.  Many of the larger spindle steady's I see have four wheels on them but they are for larger material.


----------



## Justturnin (Apr 17, 2012)

glycerine said:


> I used some square steel tubing and had a friend weld it together for me. Did this a long time ago and still need to finish it! But here's my basic frame. I've been contemplating what to use for the rollers and I think yours look perfect, I'll probably copy you on that part!!




That is what I would like for mine to look like.  I plan of a small welding rig someday but it is not in the cards now so I had to use wood.


----------



## MattTheHat (Apr 18, 2012)

Actually, your design process is still pretty high-tech as it was drawn on paper, instead of a napkin. 


-Matt


----------



## 65GTMustang (Apr 18, 2012)

I made up my own bowl steady also.  I can take some pictures if there is any interest.
What I wanted to share is in regards to the wheels.
I used inline skate wheel with my design.  They have the rubber type grip that does not mark up the piece with the added advantage of bearings for smooth movement.
This may or may not be unique, regardless they work well.


----------



## jd99 (Apr 18, 2012)

65GTMustang said:


> I made up my own bowl steady also. I can take some pictures if there is any interest.
> What I wanted to share is in regards to the wheels.
> I used inline skate wheel with my design. They have the rubber type grip that does not mark up the piece with the added advantage of bearings for smooth movement.
> This may or may not be unique, regardless they work well.


I would like to see your design, I still have yet to start making tools to turn bowls.


----------

